# Dash-8 Q400 down outside of Buffalo



## transit54 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just saw this breaking news before I went to bed. Looks like a Continental Connection Dash-8 Q400 went down outside of BUF today, striking a house.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/nyregion/13crash.html


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 13, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> Just saw this breaking news before I went to bed. Looks like a Continental Connection Dash-8 Q400 went down outside of BUF today, striking a house.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/nyregion/13crash.html


The flight was operated by Colgan Air as Continental Connection. Colgan also provides commuter services for United and US Airways.


----------



## Hanno (Feb 13, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> rnizlek said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw this breaking news before I went to bed. Looks like a Continental Connection Dash-8 Q400 went down outside of BUF today, striking a house.
> ...


Unfortunately no heros this time!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Feb 14, 2009)

Hanno said:


> Unfortunately no heros this time!


Landing a glider is somewhat easier than landing something whose wings may not have been shaped like wings anymore, if ice had formed on the wings and changed the airflow patterns in some random way (which appears to be a possibility in this accident).


----------

